# Vivexotic LX48 & CX48



## ufcpride (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi All,

Just after a bit of advice for the Vivexotic experts.......

I know that the CX48 is designed for an VX48, but has anyone fitted one to a LX48?

If you have, was it a straight forward fit, or did you have to 'massage' the fit?

Any help appreciated, 

Cheers Matt


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

do they fit together? i thought they were just stands /cabinets so it's just the dimensions (width and depth) that match the VX48


----------



## ufcpride (Jan 29, 2008)

that's why i asked if it was possible to 'massage' them together, with a large hammar of course.

the VX is only a little wider than the LX, and going by pictures it looks like the CX doesn't run to the edge of the VX bottom panel.

Hence i wondered if they would fit to an LX


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Vivexotic don't make cabinets for the LX range but we have had customers who fit the other cabinet to them but there is no holes in floor of LX to match up so you would have to work it out yourself.


----------



## ufcpride (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks Mark,

that's exactly what i want to hear. More than happy to do it myself, just wanted to know if it had been done before.

it was more the dimensions that worried me. 

thanks again, Matt


----------

